
Australia Citizens scare as metal needles are found in strawberries - rexcharlesblog
https://www.rexcharlesblog.com/2018/09/australia-citizens-scare-as-metal.html
======
tonteldoos
This has been going on for almost 2 weeks now, and has spread to bananas,
apples and pears (according to reports). One kid has been arrested for
copycatting the original thing. There is a $100k reward being offered for
information on the original offense/sabotage. Millions in strawberries have
been dumped, because people either refuse to sell or buy them. A bit of a
bizarre situation...

------
Ws32ok
Even the fruit is trying to kill you.

